# What load do you shoot?



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I picked up this year the Mossberg 835 Ulti Mag with the thumbhole stock....havent really had time at all lately to try shooting different loads through her yet to see which ones pattern in the best.....any of you guys shoot this 12 gauge or one similar and what load do you find to be the best? It does have the X-Factor choke in it as well.....really a nice gun. Hopefully going to bag a gobbler tomorrow but we will see! Thanks for any info guys!


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

Shoot different loads. My gun patterns a 3" federal 1 7/8 oz of #5 better than anything an it is a 3 1/2 " gun.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I shoot HEVI 13................ #5......................... dont know how they will pattern for your gun, but shoot very well for me............... worth taking a look at for sure


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Remington 4 shot Nitro Turkey 3.5! Just shot one at 60 yards with the same gun you have! Second bird I've killed at at least 60 yards!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I shoot Winchester extended range shells . 3.5" shells . #5 shot . Does really good .


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Hevi shot 3.5inch, 7's. pizza box At 38 yds. 








Now if I can find a turkey to shoot at we'd be okay hahah


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

I shoot remington 3.5in. #6s 2oz. nitro loads. it works well for me. i killed one at 64 yards before with it. but you gotta be right on if you get em close or youll miss.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

I shoot Federal Premium 6's...I don't shoot a very tight choke because a little looser choke is more forgiving in close situations. The furthest turkey I ever shot was 36 yards and I am sure it would kill one longer than that. It patterns well...about basketball sized at 20 yards.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I've had the best luck with Winchester Supreme High Velocity(black shells) copper plated #5. I shoot a Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag with the factory Ulti-Full choke. Very dense tight patterns. I have gotten great petterns with this load out of my Benelli SBE and Winchester SX2 too. I think the copper plated #5's carry alot of energy at further distances. My 2 cents.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Anybody try the hevi 13 blend loads yet........... they have #5,#6,#7 in them............. Gonna try shooting them during summer threw my gun.......... I love the hevi 13 3in #5 as of now but wanna try these.............. Any input


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

phishyone1 said:


> Anybody try the hevi 13 blend loads yet........... they have #5,#6,#7 in them............. Gonna try shooting them during summer threw my gun.......... I love the hevi 13 3in #5 as of now but wanna try these.............. Any input


My buddy shoots em' out of his Rem 1100 12ga and loves it. Not sure which choke tube he is using though. Like you I use the Hevi #5's in 3.5" load. Use a MAD Supermax choke tube(believe it is now Indian Creek). Patterns great with both 6's and 5's out to 60yds. Hevi anything is just plain nasty on turkey's.


----------

